# Inshore Photo Contest for Pair of Costas!



## rpavlick

2coolfishing.com Sponsor Twin City Optical of Richmond, TX is sponsoring a "Show Your Shades" fishing photo contest. The winner will receive a pair of prescription Costa sunglasses.* First here is more information on how Twin City can make you a pair of sunglasses in your required prescription: 

Need Prescription Sunglasses: Twin City Has Your Solution!
Our Lab is able to make ANY prescription in almost any sunglass frame. Thanks to computer optimizing, the lab will make polarized lenses for a wrap frame with clear and precise vision. Gone are the old days of warped vision and stomachaches. Everyday driving and outdoor activity is ruined by straining to see clearly. Not to mention what happens with the reflection of light off of the water. Polarization not only eliminates 100% of glare and reflections, it blocks 100% of the UVA and UVB rays making the highest possible protection for your eyes. Using a wrapped frame to conform to your face shape adds improved visibility and comfort. And if that is not enough, you can throw in a mirror if you want, providing blue light filtration and helping to control the amount of light reaching the eyes. 

Show Us Your Shades Inshore Fishing Photo Contest! 
Twin City and 2coolfishing want to see photographs of you actively fishing while you are protecting your eyes from the sun's harmful rays! 

Show us your favorite inshore fishing photo where you or your family/friends are protecting your eyes with sunglasses! Contestants should only post one photo. The photo must be of the contestant or photographed by the contestant. At least one angler in the photo must be showing off their catch of redfish, speckled trout, or flounder. Other friends and family in the picture without fish or sunglasses is permissible, as long as the angler photographed has his/her fish and frames! The photo must be from the 2010 fishing season.

Voting: Every 2coolfishing.com member gets one vote. By submitting a photo you are automatically voting for yourself. So, every contestant automatically has 1 vote. The voting closes on October 19th and the winner, which is the contestant with the most votes, will be announced on October 20th. 

*The winner will have a choice of Costa frames available at Twin City Optical with prescription lenses for the selected frame up to, but not exceeding, a $600 total retail value. 

So lets see those Photos! If you have questions about this contest please pm me, 2coolfishing.com VP of Marketing Rob Pavlick. Or you can email me at [email protected] .

For more information on Twin City, please see their website, stop by, or give them a call! 

*Twin** City** Optical*
*1601 Main St. #109**, Richmond, TX**. 77649*
Phone: 281.342.1610 Fax: 281.232.6524
http://www.twincityoptical.net/


----------



## Fishaholic

*POC Reds*

Caught these two weeks ago.


----------



## rpavlick

Way to get it started! Nice Catch!


----------



## Este007

*nice trout*

caught somewhere in Matagorda


----------



## T.C.

I took this last month of my little sister and her redfish...


----------



## jfish87

best i have


----------



## rippin lips

*Hunter with his biggest trout*

Hunter with his biggest Trout 6.01 --28"
Fisher with his biggest Red ????


----------



## saltwatersensations

A few from Galveston Bay


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

9 Mile Hole


----------



## LJeanGrayless

Gotta love the ladies of twin city optical!! Great place...although I did choose walmart for glasses this year to save some $ LOL...they do have a really awesome selection there though!


----------



## rattletrap

Sunset on West Bay.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Galveston surf


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

*Costas in Action*

6lb off of the King Ranch Shoreline.


----------



## Hammer-Time

Would this count? My little man needs a pair of Coastas for sure.


----------



## elaw62

flounder pounder & red


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*It Get's Bright Out There!*

Mr. James T. 26" Trout, taken by Capt. Kris Kelley, 7/29/10


----------



## tank8677

heres mine pic from last yr. a 37 in red from surfside jetties.


----------



## draker3

Here is a pic of my wife with her 5.75lb flounder caught this past June in Corpus.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips

*Redfish*

My nephews 38" red caught in Trinity last month.


----------



## Capt. Juarez

Heaven on Earth Venice LA


----------



## castaway300

golf course bass
wearing coata del mars from Twin City optical


----------



## marty x valley boy

On the hunt for crappie on Lake Livingston


----------



## reelthreat

Me with the 2cool mascot :cheers:


----------



## JWHPOPEYE

28" Trout caught on a Topwater in the Lower Laguna. Trout was Released. Wearing a pair of Costa Stringers with Mirror Blue 580 Lenses.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

26" red off my bone/chartruce skitterwalk from last weekend 8/22/10. im wearing my Oakley Straights with blue polarized lenses


----------



## redattack

red fish in east matty


----------



## trodery

My and my first Trout of the year. This was back in June of this year down in Seadrift fishing with the Bay Flats Lodge guys.


----------



## newtron

Here is my Daughter's (Rachel) first keeper trout. These sunglasses need replacing bad!


----------



## t-tung

Big Lake redfish... CDM Howlers


----------



## CodyB4C

Bull Shark on Surf Side, got my Costas on! I could use a pair of prescription ones though, my contacts are a pain.


----------



## dang_ol

*speck and reds*

my cousin left and me on right, with limit of reds and couple trout out in trinity.


----------



## let's go

Pic of me taken by my buddy last week. Great morning sight-casting to tailing reds from the yak.


----------



## dknut

Matagorda....


----------



## Team Burns

*Give it a try*

After a topwater spec. C&R


----------



## Team Burns

*My son in his fishing tourn*

14 months... minus last pic, I will go with this one!


----------



## patwilson

My fishing partner..........


----------



## Team Burns

let's go said:


> Pic of me taken by my buddy last week. Great morning sight-casting to tailing reds from the yak.


Nice one!!!


----------



## xchief

*Nice Red*

My wife and her Red fish


----------



## Nwilkins

Sunny Baffin Day


----------



## eddien22

The Release!


----------



## Bayduck

*Port Mansfield Trout - 8/4 /10*

She's wearing cheap glasses......


----------



## greenhornet

Love my costas! Got to watch the largest one eat with my 580's which was pretty remarkable considering the wind and water you see behind me.


----------



## sergio380

a few pix


----------



## txdukilla




----------



## deke

Any man wearing white sunglasses in the picture has to be an automatic disqualification,and loss of man card,LOL.


----------



## balynd

Trout caught with my buddies.


----------



## Dipsay

First pict 25" trout off Skyline Highway with my buds!
Second and third. Yess I was giggin..Ya know what? They work at night as well..LMAO!
BTW, Pescadors is what I wear!


----------



## Maroon85

*Costas*

Imbibed Poco Bueno Costas


----------



## kempker1409

I don't have any with trout, redfish, or flounder, but this is my favorite pic of Brandon with his 1st fish ever using his spongebob rod and reel.


----------



## ToddyTrout

*I had on a pair of Costa Fathoms with blue lense and I was teaching my son the propper way to release a 28" trout.*


----------



## texasred

This is picture from this past sunday of my buddy and his dog at surfside wearing his Costa Turbine Green Mirror 580's. Shortly after the picture was taken he caught a wave off angle in the yak and it flipped him. The sunglasses came off the cords and were gone. I know its not the best picture but maybe a hard luck award?


----------



## rpavlick

Great photos everyone! I just want to remind about the contest rules and answer some questions that were sent to me. 

1. You are supposed to post only one photo. For those of you who posted multiple the first photo you posted is the official entry. If the first photo you posted does not meet the requirements, the first photo you posted that meets the requirements is the entry. 

2. By requirements, they were outlined as an angler with sunglasses holding an inshore fish (trout, flounder, red). Some have posted different species of fish. Inlcuding a nice sheepshead! Sorry but there were specific rules outlined and we need to keep them. So if you posted outside the requirements, like the wrong fish, or a sunset, and still want to be considered for the contest, you are welcome to repost! 

3. Voting. Members who do not want to be a contestant can vote for their favorite photo. This worked out great in a prior contest I ran. To vote just post to this thread what photo you want to vote for. Mention the screen name of the user. You have plenty of time to vote. This is a 60 day contest. So if you want to hold out on your vote for a while, please do. Same thing for people who don't have the photo yet. Get out there and fish and get a nice one for this great contest. 

Thanks for all your participation!!

Rob


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Here is a 7 1/2 lber that was CPRed out of Matagorda off a topwater last spring.

Capt. Dustin Lee


----------



## Aggiedan

30" red sight casted in 14" with a gold spoon


----------



## Zork

Favorite pics


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer

*2 for 1*

Me and my 6 yr. old nephew Blake rockin' our Costas (Corbina 580 w/Silver Lens & Harpoon 580 w/Green Lens) with a nice red he caught on 8/21.


----------



## 21 SSport

*Costa's!*

Love My Costa's


----------



## Im Headed South

Jr. wearing his Costa's along with a 24+ pound limit out out of the lagoon. 

Mike


----------



## Capt. Doug Russell

Mrs. Whitney Russell holding a fat 26" SAB trout caught early August.


----------



## PaulMyers

Caught this yesterday. 

Costa Man-O-War

Oh, The Red was 7lbs ;-)


----------



## Trouthappy

Here's a pic of me taken in July with a pair of keeper trout...


----------



## whistlingdixie

Just like trolling.... the more baits you got out the better chance you have of catching something. BTW all pics with Costas on:brew2:


----------



## whistlingdixie

Im an idiot and didn't read the rules. Just use the second pic of me and the two trout.


----------



## ClayExplorer21




----------



## dishman

Costa Blackfins


----------



## wannaBfishin

Let me think about this for a minute........Good looking girl in a bikini with a kickin' redfish.....standing on the front of a boat.....with sunglasses on??????????
So far, I'm thinkin' T.C.'s sister is lookin like a winner.
60 days contest??????
Good luck, I'll hold my vote til the end!


----------



## Ibtsoom

*Opening Day 2010*

June 1st, 2010


----------



## troutsupport

Capt Steve Hillman in Baffin


----------



## MIKEW

*C&R Spring Time Trout*

My son with a 7.5# C&R Port Mansfield spring time trout. This was his biggest trout to date and after a quick lesson on conservation he released her back to the Laguna Madre.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

This kid needs new glasses. *AND A NEW HAT, TOO!!!*


----------



## twin city optical

@MIKEW
Kudos to your son on the catch and release!


----------



## twin city optical

LJeanGrayless said:


> Gotta love the ladies of twin city optical!! Great place...although I did choose walmart for glasses this year to save some $ LOL...they do have a really awesome selection there though!


@LJeanGrayless
Thanks for the compliment, hope to see you again soon...
You've got plenty of time to enter and win a free pair of Costas ; )


----------



## twin city optical

ToddyTrout said:


> *I had on a pair of Costa Fathoms with blue lense and I was teaching my son the propper way to release a 28" trout.*


Sweet! We love our Costas!
Nice speck, kudos for C&R.


----------



## twin city optical

Wow, thanks to all of the participants. It will be a tough one for sure, lots of great photos! Keep 'em coming... Makes me want to get out on the water.

Thanks again!!


----------



## whistlingdixie

twin city optical said:


> Wow, thanks to all of the participants. It will be a tough one for sure, lots of great photos! Keep 'em coming... Makes me want to get out on the water.
> 
> Thanks again!!


If you give me the free pair I will come buy a pair from you. Sound like a deal?


----------



## twin city optical

Bobby Hill said:


> 26" red off my bone/chartruce skitterwalk from last weekend 8/22/10. im wearing my Oakley Straights with blue polarized lenses


Nice red!


----------



## Feathershredder

*pic*

love my costas


----------



## crashboatbasin

i am sure every body knows this pic of my wife, thats why it should win!!!!


----------



## FATfisherman

January 2010 a few days after my birthday wearing my Costas Fisch 580 mirror green.


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie

Caught this one a couple weeks ago...


----------



## texasred

crashboatbasin wins


----------



## greenhornet

texasred said:


> crashboatbasin wins


x2 
I'm not sure if those are costas but who cares.


----------



## tattoo

*RED RUM*

A few from Upper G-Bay...


----------



## twin city optical

Nice! Thanks to everyone that posted up their photos today. Make sure to check out Twin City Optical on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Richmond-TX/Twin-City-Optical/135852106437734?ref=sgm&__a=5&

2CoolFishing.com is one of our Fav Facebook pages!
Thanks,
Anne


----------



## The Driver.

*West Matagorda bay 8-26-10*

Taken inshore today on a scouting trip with Capt. Scott Reeh. Maybe you could include Triple Tail on next go around.


----------



## zx225

I lost my Costas and had to buy cheapos at the last minute:


----------



## twin city optical

zx225 said:


> I lost my Costas and had to buy cheapos at the last minute:


Darn...
So when are we going fishing? You guys wacked 'em!


----------



## boudreaux

Who says fish dont get big in the bay. This is my wife after about 2hrs. We ended up loosing the fish after a 3hr battle.


----------



## twin city optical

boudreaux said:


> Who says fish dont get big in the bay. This is my wife after about 2hrs. We ended up loosing the fish after a 3hr battle.


Bummer! Whatever was on the other end of that line musta been "it!"


----------



## crashboatbasin

winner time west bay


----------



## NoPromises

Here's a pic of my son and me taken this year with our Costas on. I know it's not inshore, but 2 out of 3 aint bad.


----------



## zx225

twin city optical said:


> Darn...
> So when are we going fishing? You guys wacked 'em!


It was one of the best days I ever had fishing...we had our limit by 8:30 and our smallest red was like 24 inches...

joel


----------



## twin city optical

zx225 said:


> It was one of the best days I ever had fishing...we had our limit by 8:30 and our smallest red was like 24 inches...
> 
> joel


Sweet! Nothin' like hookn' up on red after red on the yak. Did they take you for a ride?


----------



## twin city optical

crashboatbasin said:


> winner time west bay


Talk about a Grand Slam??? Is that a red in the front? Your wife's gotta take me and Shana out fishin' on of these days. - Anne


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*HERE'S BIG PAPPA'S GIRLS*

Best i have of Girls hooked on Fishin..


----------



## paymerick

the only one I have with shades on...










I have a beautiful picture of a hooked red that had run to the grass and was almost fully out of water, tried to keep him there quickly grabbed the camera out of the dry-box, shot and reeled him in, turned out nice... I'm gunna photo-shop a "me with shades" picture on to it ha... jk


----------



## DIHLON

Here's me rockin' my Costa Stringers and a mean case of boat hair. Only pic I have with the Costa's on. Fish was CPR'd.


----------



## b.lullo

Just a couple I could find here at work.


----------



## Profish00

Bone:bluefish:


----------



## Down South Lures

Caught this Snook this past Thursday....

30 inch Snook.


----------



## rat race

*Anticipation*

I call this one "Anticipation". You can call it "Needs Costas"


----------



## twin city optical

BIG PAPPA said:


> Best i have of Girls hooked on Fishin..


Cool! Fishing is great for kids, glad you are teaching them at a young age.


----------



## twin city optical

Down South Lures said:


> Caught this Snook this past Thursday....
> 
> 30 inch Snook.


Wow, cool... never hooked up on a snook.


----------



## rat race

*Shades and shirt*

Here is one at Baffin this past winter. Costa shades and shirt.

RR


----------



## paymerick

yah, think the costa shirt might win it there... good pic...


----------



## JJGold1

paymerick said:


> yah, think the costa shirt might win it there... good pic...


Doubtful



rpavlick said:


> Great photos everyone! I just want to remind about the contest rules and answer some questions that were sent to me.
> 
> *1. You are supposed to post only one photo*. For those of you who posted multiple the first photo you posted is the official entry. If the first photo you posted does not meet the requirements, the first photo you posted that meets the requirements is the entry.
> 
> 2. *By requirements, they were outlined as an angler with sunglasses holding an inshore fish (trout, flounder, red).* Some have posted different species of fish. Inlcuding a nice sheepshead! Sorry but there were specific rules outlined and we need to keep them. So if you posted outside the requirements, like the wrong fish, or a sunset, and still want to be considered for the contest, you are welcome to repost!
> 
> 3. Voting. Members who do not want to be a contestant can vote for their favorite photo. This worked out great in a prior contest I ran. To vote just post to this thread what photo you want to vote for. Mention the screen name of the user. You have plenty of time to vote. This is a 60 day contest. So if you want to hold out on your vote for a while, please do. Same thing for people who don't have the photo yet. Get out there and fish and get a nice one for this great contest.
> 
> Thanks for all your participation!!
> 
> Rob


----------



## C.Hern5972

Best day ever
My 17 yo son last year startyed fishing with me. Using a TTF Big Minnow. 27-3/4" red.. Was a day to remember.


----------



## paymerick

JJGold said:


> Doubtful


you know what, forgot about the fish part... thanks for pointing that out...


----------



## shanty

looks like you sight casted it out of that igloo:spineyes:



Aggiedan said:


> 30" red sight casted in 14" with a gold spoon


----------



## rat race

*Follow the rules*

or V-JJ will call you out.


----------



## teamfirstcast

It's over... crashboat wins!


----------



## whalerguy28

*East Galveston*

East Galveston 28" Fall girl!!!


----------



## KylesKenner2

*Shrimp Boat at Dawn in the Hou. Ship Channel*

I do like this:


----------



## mattyFLY

*Reds on the Fly*

Caught this limit of reds one morning on clousers


----------



## C.Hern5972




----------



## marln444

POC 14 lb. red


----------



## Third Wave

*Me and my Costas*

1 red
1 Fathom with Green Mirror Glass lenses.


----------



## Hotrod

I dont fish inshore much, but I love my Costas!


----------



## Doubleover

Fish caught and released in East Matagorda bay!


----------



## twin city optical

Rusty Frederick said:


> East Galveston 28" Fall girl!!!


Pretty sweet!


----------



## twin city optical

mattyFLY said:


> Caught this limit of reds one morning on clousers


Cool pic, they love those Clouser Minnows, don't they?


----------



## twin city optical

Third Wave said:


> 1 red
> 1 Fathom with Green Mirror Glass lenses.


Nice shades, man! Nice red!


----------



## twin city optical

Hotrod said:


> I dont fish inshore much, but I love my Costas!


Wow, great pic. Luv the perspective, too bad it's not a red or trout... 
You've got time!!!


----------



## twin city optical

Doubleover said:


> Fish caught and released in East Matagorda bay!


Wowweee, I'd like to get a trout like that! Whata hog!


----------



## fishin styx

Down South Lures said:


> Caught this Snook this past Thursday....
> 
> 30 inch Snook.


Awesome snook Mike!


----------



## wadefisher3180

*shades*

oakleys


----------



## Captain Dave

*Purty Costa Permits*

Not a purty feech, but some purty Costa Permit Frames..


----------



## twin city optical

Labor Day Weekend - whoo hoo!

Ok, now get your Costas on, get your fish on and take some great photos! You or your loved one could win a pair of RX Costas...


----------



## bamdvm

*Springtime in Baffin*

Springtime in Baffin


----------



## twin city optical

bamdvm said:


> Springtime in Baffin


Whatta hog!


----------



## Bretticu$

I'm tired of $9.99 specials!!! Never had a GOOD pair of polarized glasses. Thanks for the shot at a pair. :redface:


----------



## redfish72

*Costa Frigate Silver Frames/Green Mirror*

Feb 4 2010 Baffin Bay 28.5 Inch 8.5lbs CPR'd.


----------



## twin city optical

redfish72 said:


> Feb 4 2010 Baffin Bay 28.5 Inch 8.5lbs CPR'd.


Kudos on the C&R!


----------



## twin city optical

Bretticu$ said:


> I'm tired of $9.99 specials!!! Never had a GOOD pair of polarized glasses. Thanks for the shot at a pair. :redface:
> 
> View attachment 317695


Thanks for participating. Nice trout!


----------



## BustinTops

Bayduck said:


> She's wearing cheap glasses......


 Nice trout there...congrats young lady.:texasflag


----------



## BustinTops

wannaBfishin said:


> Let me think about this for a minute........Good looking girl in a bikini with a kickin' redfish.....standing on the front of a boat.....with sunglasses on??????????
> So far, I'm thinkin' T.C.'s sister is lookin like a winner.
> 60 days contest??????
> Good luck, I'll hold my vote til the end!


 Where is Chris Hansen when you need him.....haha jk my friend.:slimer:

She has my vote also.


----------



## KJB

Here's my submission. I need some Costas! Been using the knockoffs for a while now!


----------



## DrumRunSteve

*Inshore Photo Contest*

Pic of my son fighting the fish.


----------



## no bait

*photo contest*

some big fish


----------



## pelochas

here my boy with a rat red from sunday
i had my costas and he had just a pair we bought from academy that he liked
i was trying to show him the bait activity in the shallow water and the deep water drop off but he didnt see that. after we traded glasses, he did see all that i was teaching him. i put on his glasses and wow, its useless.


----------



## jmose46635

2 wearing costas and 2 reds released. 1 kept for big red in tourney.. Won--36" 20.8lbs. two weeks ago.


----------



## twin city optical

KJB said:


> Here's my submission. I need some Costas! Been using the knockoffs for a while now!


What a nice golden color, this a cajun red?


----------



## twin city optical

DrumRunSteve said:


> Pic of my son fighting the fish.


Way to go scout, fish on!


----------



## twin city optical

no bait said:


> some big fish


Wow, that is one trophy trout!


----------



## twin city optical

pelochas said:


> here my boy with a rat red from sunday
> i had my costas and he had just a pair we bought from academy that he liked
> i was trying to show him the bait activity in the shallow water and the deep water drop off but he didnt see that. after we traded glasses, he did see all that i was teaching him. i put on his glasses and wow, its useless.


What a difference, eh?

Kudos on teaching 'em young! Bet you have quite a little angler, looks like he's having a blast!


----------



## twin city optical

jmose46635 said:


> 2 wearing costas and 2 reds released. 1 kept for big red in tourney.. Won--36" 20.8lbs. two weeks ago.


Geez...those are monsters.
Congrats!


----------



## twin city optical

Thanks to all that have entered. Remember, Twin City Optical is on Facebook. Make sure to check us out! Never know there might be discounts coming up...

Click on the link below to like Twin City Optical.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Richmond-TX/Twin-City-Optical/135852106437734?ref=sgm&__a=5&


----------



## DigitalPimp

*Strike Kings Been Around the World*

Sabine Pass Tx to Tamerindo Costa Rica to Valdez Ak. Could use an Upgrade


----------



## Tommy2268

*POC redfish*


----------



## capt mullet

a great pic of some of my clients


----------



## die_hard_hunter85

From our trip to Lousiana with my Dad


----------



## die_hard_hunter85

From our trip to Lousiana with my Dad


----------



## dustym

red out of Lower Laguna Madre, May 2010


----------



## Swamp Root

*Red in Sabine*

Costa turbines


----------



## twin city optical

Wow, great pics! This is going to be a tough choice for the voters...and over 20,250 views. Stellar!

Keep 'em coming!
Anne


----------



## elcoyote

Caught in the Sea of Cortez, 9/11/10. Appx. 30# Pargo.
Costa Harpoons.


----------



## ding_a_ling

*Photo Contest*

Mahi Mahi out of Port A! Ooops. Didn't see it was an inshore contest. I was on the shelf does that help?


----------



## iridered2003

never leave home without them


----------



## ceeque

East Galveston.... 29" redfish (CPR)


----------



## Jake Reaves

East Galveston Specks...Costa TP2's


----------



## T-Roy

*Two Favorite Girls*

Here are my two favorite girls.


----------



## slim

First pair of Costas (ballast). First 30" speck.


----------



## rpavlick

*Update: Make Your Votes. Going To Announce Winner Oct 8th*

The photos and votes have slowed. We are going to push forward the end of this contest to Friday October 8th.

Everyone you can still vote and submit photos for the winner until 11:59 October 7th.

Lets see some votes so we can declare a winner! Thanks to all for participating!


----------



## Mojo281




----------



## POCLANCE

*Game 1: Shark 1 Q 1*

Took the family to the POC jetties for the Running of the Bulls. My son Quinten, AKA "Q" may not have caught the biggest bull, but had the best story of the weekend. He hooked a red, typical red pull then the rod really bowed over. It was like there was a heavy dead weight on that moved very little. Starting thinking it was a large sting ray. After about 30 min. it surfaced. Fish had large teeth marks above the gills. Had to have been a really large shark. So game 1 Shark & Q tied.

As you can see Q needs a pair of shades. Tying a shark in a battle should justify some kind of a reward.


----------



## DMC

POC Matagorda Bay


----------



## jim smarr

*Red Rattler*

I could have seen him better if my Costa's were perscription. They are now. lol


----------



## 05starkid

*trout*

pretty lady from this summer in galveston. turned her loose..
costa 580 Fisch.


----------



## twin city optical

You 2Coolers better getta voting! Excited to see who the winner is.
Good luck from all at TCO.

http://twincityoptical.net/


----------



## MikeS2942

*My Red*

Red caught in Matagorda


----------



## Buffett Fan

I love my Costas...


----------



## TMWTim




----------



## garret813

*Better late than never*

I know I'm getting in the contest really late but still had a couple I wanted to share. I would LOVE a pair of prescription Costas!
First one is a big trout I caught on my first trip to Pt. Mansfield. I was lucky enough to release her without any problems.
The second fish is a tarpon that I caught while fishing in Lake Charles with my wife on a shrimp and popping cork. If you look closely that's the Hwy 210 bridge bypass in the background.
Final pic is just a couple cool dudes enjoying their glasses on a hot sunny day.


----------



## snesvadba

So WHO WON ?!?!?!?!


----------



## garret813

I was just thinking the same thing! I know I got in late and broke the "official" rules, but I'm curious who won?


----------



## WVNative

*Worked hard for these two.*


----------



## rpavlick

Crashboatbasin wins! What great pics everyone. Thanks very much for participating.


----------



## crashboatbasin

Thanks so much guys!!! I'm the fisherwoman in the winning pic. so excited to win some new costas! if you couldn't tell from the photo, i'm in need of some good polarized shades  i've been fishing since my husband introduced me, and i am so grateful he did! i love it, and we'll both continue to nail 'em in galveston bay and beyond (and of course post good shots on 2cool). 
Thank you so much Twin City Optical, really appreciate it!!!!!!


----------



## twin city optical

So glad we could make your day. Officially, this contest was for prescription Costa's but we assumed some people would not notice that. You are welcome to come in and select a pair of Costa's or you can call or email the style you would like and I can mail them to you. Now your shots on 2 cool will be cooler with Costa's. Congradulations! 281-342-1610 or [email protected] or www.twincityoptical.net


----------



## Miles2Fish

Sight casting to toads in the marshes of Venice Loiusiana.... always wearing my Costas!


----------



## marln444

I'm not sure how old my costas are but they are definitely older than I am. possibly late 70's early 80's


----------

